# Most women use cosmetics, but ethnicity is a factor



## saniyairshad (Mar 3, 2007)

*SOURCE: http://www.sungazette.com/lifestyles...rticleID=15385*
• Asian: The most likely to use sunscreen and after-sun products. They also are most likely to use facial moisturizers, cleansers and lip-care products. 

In color cosmetics, Asians are the most likely to use bronzers and shimmer sticks every day. 

• Hispanic: The leaders in everyday use of mascara, blush, eye liner and lipstick. 

• Black: The most frequent wearers of lip gloss and fragrance. 

• White: The most frequent users of foundation, with 43 percent of Caucasian makeup wearers using foundation every day.

**I thought this was such an interesting poll**


----------



## KAIA (Mar 3, 2007)

interesting.... i do wear all that everyday except eye liner ...


----------



## Shoe (Mar 3, 2007)

This has to be true, because I can't leave the MAC counter without a least purchasing 1 lipglass. And I can't leave the house without my splash of Juicy Couture or Marc Jacobs.


----------



## maven821 (Mar 5, 2007)

omgoodness!  SO TRUE!  I'm Asian and that's right on.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Mar 5, 2007)

eh, guess I'm unconventional.  I have a bunch of fragrance that i hardly ever wear, and i love eyeshadow and blush more than anything.


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_eh, guess I'm unconventional.  I have a bunch of fragrance that i hardly ever wear, and i love eyeshadow and blush more than anything._

 
Agreed. I really have no interest in fragrances.


----------



## Artemis (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm half black half white..and I must admit I do love foundation, lip gloss and perfume.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm very unconventional for the Asian part. However, I've seen many East Asian women who carry and use parasols on 100 degree, 100% humidity days while wearing long shirts and pants. They're VERY protective of their skin.


----------



## ebonyannette (Mar 7, 2007)

This is pretty interesting, when I think about who I see wearing make up the least its usually black women and its partially due to things not being made in our shade so we get frustrated and give up.


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_I'm very unconventional for the Asian part. However, I've seen many East Asian women who carry and use parasols on 100 degree, 100% humidity days while wearing long shirts and pants. They're VERY protective of their skin._

 
I saw that in Waikiki...Japanese tourists sitting on the beach w/umbrellas, long sleeves, gloves, pants, and socks...I admit to being 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 when I saw it...then realized that the culture is probably like the old south back in the 1800s, and really protective of the skin.


----------



## sunsational (Mar 7, 2007)

hmm i have lots of lipglosses but i wear eyeshadow and mascara the most. My lip products are just for taking pics. lol


----------



## bsquared (Mar 8, 2007)

I have two or three lipglosses that I wear to give my lips a bit of shine/shimmer and to keep them moisturized-- no color, pigment, whatever on my lips just good ole clear (and perhaps a flavored gloss or two). Usually the color/pigmented lipglosses don't show up on my lips w/o EXCESSIVE coats and just plain ucky-ness. I like natural lips anyway.

I don't wear foundation, bronzer, blush, or any thing aside from my AVON Vitamoist face cream that I've been wearing for yeaaaarrrrs because my mom is an AVON lady.

Over the past 6 months or so I' ve become an eyeshadow-a-holic though with a weakness for MAC. Everytime I get some extra cash I'm headed to the nearest counter and/or store (sometimes both in one trip-- i'm so  ashamed lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). I have a few mascaras but no eyeliner, well I have one Brassy fluidline but I have yet to use it outside of at-home experimenting.

I don't do fragrances, most perfumes make me lightheaded unfortunately. I just stick to a few BB&W and Vickie's Secret scented lotions and boy sprays.

ALL THAT BEING SAID . . . The poll is interesting but perhaps a little off, maybe they should have taken a look at age as well (or did I miss that?). Personally, I think that frangrances are popular amongst the older generations and lip gloss amongst the younger Black women.


----------



## summer6310 (Mar 8, 2007)

I am a big sucker for everything with SPF, and I can't live without mascara and my blush collection...what am I?


----------



## sunsational (Mar 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *summer6310* 

 
_I am a big sucker for everything with SPF, and I can't live without mascara and my blush collection...what am I?_

 
alien? LMAO


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Mar 9, 2007)

I'm Asian


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Mar 10, 2007)

That poll is very true for my mother. She has always worn red lips even to work.


----------



## mjalomo (Mar 10, 2007)

I'm hispanic, and mom still wears just sunscreen, mascara, and lipstick. Sometimes she puts some baby powder over that sunscreen.  I think she's stuck in the seventies, though.  I wear a full face for going out.  Around the house or to the hardware store, I only use gloss and liner.
I do wear Turquatic perfume daily.  I guess that makes me...addicted to MAC
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Hey, a girl has to use her pretty collection somehow.)


----------



## Me220 (Mar 14, 2007)

I think an interesting companion to this study would be to consider how access/availability issues affect these results. What type of sociological issues are also at play? It'd be interesting to see the connection.


----------



## Ms. Z (Mar 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *saniyairshad* 

 
_*SOURCE: http://www.sungazette.com/lifestyles...rticleID=15385*
• Hispanic: The leaders in everyday use of mascara, blush, eye liner and lipstick. 
**I thought this was such an interesting poll**_

 

I'm Puerto Rican and Yes, this used to be me up until about 6 years ago (except I also wore foundation).  

Until about 6 years ago, I never wore e/s because I did not think the colors were flattering for my dark eyes & I rarely saw hispanic, black, asian or indian woman wearing eye shadows; it was usually the woman w/light eyes that wore it.

I tried blue eye shadow for the first time in 2001 after seeing an asian & a indian girl wearing it and they looked fantastic.





P.S. My Mother told me that its imporant to start wearing a moistuizer in my early 20's, but I didn't listen, I was to cheap to buy it.  I did start wearing it but not until my mid 30's.


----------



## deeaimond (Mar 25, 2007)

Hahaha. i'd like to say its untrue but yeah. i started using sunscreen. Even on days when i dont wear any makeup, its definitely moisturiser and sunscreen. I only started a month or so ago, but my skin's gotten so much better. I'm Chinese but i can get as dark as NC45 (thereabouts. when i hit that shade i stop wearing foundation or the like, just moisturiser and blot powder. normally i stay around an NC30).... The sunscreen has no great effect on the colour of skin like mine, but helps prevent sun damage mostly.


----------



## Starr1 (Apr 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KeshieShimmer* 

 
_That poll is very true for my mother. She has always worn red lips even to work._

 







 HAHA! Same with my mom. She never wears foudation, rarely wears mascara, but would never be caught dead leaving the house without lipstick on. I'm completely different though--> I wear eyeshadow, eyeliner, and mascara everyday.


----------

